# Starter Villagers, Staying Forever



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had a starter villager last right from the beginning, and still be there years later? i think its pretty cool to keep a starter villager forever, as a rememberance of starting the game 

Alice, was one of my original 3 in Wild World, and she stayed right from when i started the game in 2005, to when i eventually deleted the town in 2010 (i regret deleting it ) and i need Alice in my new leaf town!

In New Leaf, I'm Planning on Keeping Atleast Timbra, Tammi & Mitzi forever, and they were all part of my original 5


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 7, 2013)

In WW one of my starting villagers was Kody, who I believe I still have now (maybe not, I haven't played WW for a while).
I'm not too keen on my NL starting villagers, so I probably won't keep them, but I definitely will be keeping Agent S, who was the first to move in. He's so cute!


----------



## Maya (Jul 7, 2013)

I have Stitches in my WW town, was one of my original 3 back in 2007 and he's still there


----------



## Farobi (Jul 8, 2013)

My starting villagers kinda are bad, Jitters is my favorite among them (Vesta, Gruff, Pango, and Yuka [who left]), but his home is in the way of my lighthouse! D: 

I am waiting for all of 'em to leave. But thankfully I got cool villagers like Jeremiah, Lucky, Ed, and AGENT S around


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 8, 2013)

I will probably never let Deena leave ^^


----------



## Starlight (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely! I love keeping at least a couple of my starter villagers ^^ I'm definetly keeping Purrl, Margie, and Bruce. I adore those to pieces and I don't think I'll ever let them go ouo


----------



## Keely (Jul 9, 2013)

Dotty, the rabbit. Had her in Animal Crossing GC, WW, City folk, and New Leaf, No joke. She's totally stalking me <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not letting Portia, Alice, Merry or Julian leave. Portia was one of my starter villagers and Alice, Merry and Julian moved in right away.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have Goldie and I hope she stays for a long time. ^^


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 19, 2013)

Let me begin by saying how estatic I was when I saw Roscoe was in my town right upon moving in. Bella also became my personal favorite. I think those two will stay in town_ forever_.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll never let Bunnie leave!


----------



## salarian (Jul 22, 2013)

I know for a fact that Rolf is never leaving my town uwu


----------



## Puffy (Jul 25, 2013)

Punchy will never leave my  CF town. Ever. 

Erik, Wendy and Amelia (first to move in) will stay forever~


----------



## MyLittle3DS-GamingisMagic (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not that fond about my starting villagers but the that I'm most definitely keeping is Bella. I think she is just an awesome villager and she is most definitely staying in my town.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

In my new town out of my starter villagers: Apple & Rolf & Willow are definitely never leaving, and probably not Mitzi


----------



## majnin (Jul 25, 2013)

I dislike all of my original 5, if I'm honest. Cranston is ok... but Tank, T-Bone, Jambette, BonBon... they're all just meh. Then Hazel and Lionel moved in. Those two are NEVER LEAVING. EVER.

Purrl and Avery are just urgh. Leave, please.


----------



## idiotcurl (Jul 25, 2013)

When I was really young and played the Gamecube one, I had Deena in my town. She and I think Twirp stayed in my town, even after I stopped playing. I recall loading up ol' Hyrule back in 2008 or 2009, after not playing for two or three years and they were still there. I almost want to dig out my game and memory card and see if they're still there.

In New Leaf, I'm going to do whatever I can to keep Caroline and maybe Bangle in my town.


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Jul 25, 2013)

majnin said:


> I dislike all of my original 5, if I'm honest. Cranston is ok... but Tank, T-Bone, Jambette, BonBon... they're all just meh. Then Hazel and Lionel moved in. Those two are NEVER LEAVING. EVER.
> 
> Purrl and Avery are just urgh. Leave, please.


Ill take purrl off your hands :^>


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 25, 2013)

in new leaf i moved everyone out haha, but my gamecube town i never let any of the villagers move out bcus i loved them all so much


----------



## CrackFox (Jul 31, 2013)

I would say Pierce, Groucho and maybe Katt.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

Every single one of my villagers have grown on me, even Monty, whom I really disliked and judged too fast. He's pretty cool. I especially love Anabelle and Annalisa, but when the time comes and they want to move, I'll have to let them go. -worlds smallest violin-. I don't think I'll ever let Deirdre move, though.♥


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, I like it if one of my originals stays. Usually it's Stitches because I'll reset until I get him in my town.


----------



## Carol_tama (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, I got Olivia, Bob, Purrl and Leonardo at the beginning and they are definietly staying with me forever. xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 11, 2013)

3 Weeks into my town soon, and all 5 still here ^^


----------

